# Weed - Grass ID



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Found a few sprouts of this in one of my hay fields. Seems awfully short for OG?

What is it?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks like bluegrass. Timing is right. BG only grows about 6-8".

Ralph


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Reached out to our extension agent and he thought the weed/grass is Velvet grass.

Thanks,

Bill


----------

